# Look what Sharlene made...



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Look at what Sharlene made for Murphy & Scooter! For each of them she made a harness, leash, bandana, and a tie blanket. They're all adorable, it's the models who are not cooperating. She's so talented!!!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh, those look great (dogs included!)


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Those are too cute for words. Love it -- and them.


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

How sweet of a gift and the furbabies look adorable in them! Very nice!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Lucky!!!!!!
I love the black and white.
Those two boys are soo cute.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

The models do them justice. You could not have coordinated your fabric choice any better to your pups. So happy you are pleased.

Ann mailed me the fabric and luckily for me she bought enough to make a harness for an elephant.....so Evye and Bentley now have the same identical harnesses as these. Being the cobbler's children (LOL) I still have to finish sewing the Velcro. She picked out adorable fabric..bones and polka dots. The fabric store I go to, a big chain and nationwide (Hancock Fabrics) had nothing like that.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

How cute!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Nice Job Sharlene!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

How cute!!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

OOOHHH - Those are sooooo cute!!! Puppies, too!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

very cute!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Can't wait to take them out all dressed up!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sharlene, those are adorable!! As are the models of course.  

I just bought some polar fleece, actually, to make these blankets. Did you prewash and dry your fleece, Sharlene? I'm getting fluff all over the house, cutting and handling the stuff even after it's been washed! :frusty:


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

OMG those are just awesome.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Sharlene, you did a great job!!!
Ann, those boys are all decked out now and ready for the mall.!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Should I take them in the stroller Dale? :wink:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Marj, when you say polar fleece, I am thinking the material that looks like a lamb? I would imagine you would have fuzzies everywhere. This is just your typical fleece (medium weight) and it doesn't fuzz when you cut it or working with it.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> Should I take them in the stroller Dale? :wink:


I will get one if you get one first.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

They are adorable, Sharlene (and so are Murphy and Scooter)! I wish I could sew like that!
Gina


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

So cute. Great job Sharlene. Ann-the boys look great. Do the harnesses cause matting? I have a martingale collar so I can slip it on and off easily but I'm thinking about getting a harness and was wondering if it was a problem.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Marianne, I am not sure yet. They still have puppy coats and I don't leave it on very long. I put it on to walk and take it off immediately afterward....but it does worry me that a harness could cause matting. Maybe someone else can better answer this question. I hope not.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Yes, Ann, dress those boys up and take them to window shop in their stoller. I'm still thinking about getting one for the ball park. I wonder if it would keep my grandsons from running over to ask, "Nana, do you have some money for fries and a coke?" ound:

A harness did cause more mats on Cicero, but he has a lot of hair. I now only slip a collar on when we are going to leash him.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Evye's Mom said:


> I will get one if you get one first.


I already have one!!!

Dale-It won't help as there's a little box on top by the handle for you to put little things like $$$ for ballpark food! LOL


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I have been thinking about it.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I took them with me to Home Goods and my daughter and I have taken them to an outdoor mall a few times. People love it when they realize dogs are in there!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice job Sharlene! :clap2: What a sweet gift!:kiss:

The pupsters look really super cute in their goodies and on their goody!:becky:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I was thinking of a stroller for the grandkid's games, etc. I could bring the pups with me where I probably would not be so brave with them on a leash....I really just want one because they are soooo cute.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

People will call you a crazy dog lady!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> People will call you a crazy dog lady!


That is better than just the crazy lady.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Actually there is a woman in the neighborhood who has the cutest thing attached to the back of her bike. She has a 2-year-old and a 10-year-old dog and doesn't walk the 10-year-old every day...so she attaches this little cart and drives them around the neighborhood. It's so cute.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Well that's crazier than a stroller so I think you're safe!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> Actually there is a woman in the neighborhood who has the cutest thing attached to the back of her bike. She has a 2-year-old and a 10-year-old dog and doesn't walk the 10-year-old every day...so she attaches this little cart and drives them around the neighborhood. It's so cute.


Well of course now you know we must see pictures op2:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Sharlene, you are so talented. And Murphy & Scooter couldn't be cuter! Thanks for sharing, Ann.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

She will think I am one crazy lady if I stop her to ask if I can take pictures of the crazy dog lady riding her bike with her dogs in tow. I will try to think of a clever excuse to ask her to pose for me (LOL).


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Just tell her the dogs are so cute. She will be flattered. :wink:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Just hide in the bushes and take it as she passes by! LOL


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> Just hide in the bushes and take it as she passes by! LOL


That image made me laugh....if someone ever saw me hiding in the bushes with a camera, wouldn't that make me a crazy stalker?


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Sharlene, don't listen to Ann...you don't want to be the crazy dog stalker lady...and end up on youtube. LOL


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

LuvCicero said:


> Sharlene, don't listen to Ann...you don't want to be the crazy dog stalker lady...and end up on youtube. LOL


I know Dale, there is a difference between a crazy dog lady and a crazy lady who just happens to have dogs. When I see the bike lady again, I will take the other suggestion and tell her her dogs are so cute and could I please take a picture. (If she refuses, then I will hide in the bushes).


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> Just hide in the bushes and take it as she passes by! LOL


GREAT IDEA :evil:

Crazy Lady And Dog Stalker :thumb:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Or trying to explain to cops what you were doing!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

It would be just my luck some horrible crime was being committed while I am hiding out and a police dog finds me !! Sooo, I have definitely ruled out hiding in the bushes.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

*Copy "CATS" (or dogs)*

Okay Ann, send me the link to your stroller and we can be deadly duo's (& quads). Good thing different states....there just might not be enough bushes otherwise.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I bought it a long time ago on some obscure site, don't remember where. I'd just keep searching until you find the one you want for the lowest price.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I did fine one at PedEdge that I really like. You can remove the top to be a carrier as well. Gray-white, so gender friendly. Reasonable price....should I go for it?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

You're asking me??? I live for stuff like this so of course I'd say go for it!!! My husband would be doubled over laughing if he knew you asked me if you should buy it!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

You are such a good role model Ann...I knew I could count on you to point me in the right direction. Thank you for helping me make my very tough decision. Ok...stroller it is.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Evye's Mom said:


> I have been thinking about it.


Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm......Now, you got me thinking! That's dangerous!

If the strollers are closed in.....then, I can take Dexter into stores!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

How is it I get blamed even when other people shop?!? :redface:

Linda-I took them with me into Home Goods about a week ago. Only a little boy noticed I had dogs in there, nobody else even gave the stroller a second look. Before we had Murphy my daughter and I took Scooter into lots of stores and nobody objected, they would ask us to unzip it so they could see and pet him! I never took him anywhere that had food though. One of my friends went with her mom into Walmart when she got a new puppy, they had the puppy with them, and they were asked to leave. (Not very nicely either!)


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Truth be known, I have been considering a stroller for a while but always wondered just how much I will use it...seeing the recent posts with the adorable dogs in the adorable strollers, I can see where they can certainly come in handy.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'm just kidding! I like having the option of a stroller. It would be great if you were going somewhere that was crowded but wanted to bring them along, they're so small that I'm always worried someone will step on them.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> I'm just kidding! I like having the option of a stroller. It would be great if you were going somewhere that was crowded but wanted to bring them along, they're so small that I'm always worried someone will step on them.


My 2 are so obnoxious. I am sure as they mature they might do well on a leash at a ball park or similiar situation...right now I can't imagine it...least this way they will be a "controlled" menace.

Ann I have to blame somebody for my lack of control...it is just toooo easy to spoil these dogs. Wish I treated myself half as generously.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I buy more for them than I do for myself! It's fun though. My vet teases me about it but she snuggles them and talks baby talk to them too, they know she's going to give them lots of treats! How can you not just fall in love with them all, they're so cute!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

The only thing I would say is caution against lighter colors as they can get dirty and are almost impossible to wash so I like the dark red v. the light pink (I still want one of these as soon as I can find how/where to hide it!)


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

ama0722 said:


> The only thing I would say is caution against lighter colors as they can get dirty and are almost impossible to wash so I like the dark red v. the light pink (I still want one of these as soon as I can find how/where to hide it!)


Didn't you have a stroller at one time? Let us know if we can help you with finding a good hiding place.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sharlene- Yes, I still do. But I want another one- just a small one for when I take one dog indoors and have the 4 wheels. Justifying one stroller was hard, but two.....


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'm glad somebody is worse than I am Amanda! Go out somewhere with one dog and then buy it, say you had to as you needed it right then and didn't have the other one with you! Will that work or have you used that excuse for something else?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I was going to suggest hiding it where you keep your cleaning supplies. Unless, you have a great DH who does the housecleaning. Then we'll have to go to plan C.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Think I found one I really like, in sage green. http://www.justpetstrollers.com/pet-gear-special-edition-pet-stroller.html


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

But, given Amanda's advice, I probably should get the blueberry.....raspberry too girlie for Bentley.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Very cute! Mine has a bar across the top with a cup holder, I like that and do use it.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Amanda !!! Just thought of something. You just moved !! You go buy a brand-new stroller and then you show DH what you just found unpacking..."this old thing, I thought I threw it out years ago."


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Evye's Mom said:


> Amanda !!! Just thought of something. You just moved !! You go buy a brand-new stroller and then you show DH what you just found unpacking..."this old thing, I thought I threw it out years ago."


ROFL Just remember to remove any price tags. LOL Oh and scuff the wheels a bit. hahaha


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

You ladies are terrible enablers!!!!! :evil: LOL


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey someone has to keep the economy going.  That is my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Sharlene's idea is a good one!!!


----------

